# Creature Catalog issues?



## kirinke (Jul 3, 2005)

BOZ said:
			
		

> yes.    you can find all of the titans we've converted, except for Epimetheus who we're still working on, and many many other 3.0 and 3.5 conversions right here: http://www.enworld.org/cc/converted/index.php   enjoy and i hope you find it useful!  stick around for discussions if you feel like it.




I looked at the site. It looks wonderful, save for the spam entries like internet poker, texas hold em and the like. Be careful where you click.


----------



## BOZ (Jul 3, 2005)

since when is that stuff on the Creature Catalog or anywhere on ENworld for that matter?


----------



## kirinke (Jul 3, 2005)

Just reporting what I saw when I looked under the new entries in the Creature Catalog. And I was being nice enough to warn people about it. Still, despite that, it is a nice repository for conversions.


----------



## BOZ (Jul 4, 2005)

i'm splitting this tangent off from the original thread, and copying to Meta.  you may have a problem with your computer, or it's possible that something bad is happening on ENworld's end (my guess, the former is more likely than the latter).


----------



## kirinke (Jul 5, 2005)

Dunno. Looks like they cleaned it up. I did pop an email off to the site, warning them, so they could have taken care of it. I was on another computer at the time, so that might have been it. And it did look like alot of spammers had decided to descend upon the catalog.
Gah. Sorry for the trouble.


----------



## BOZ (Jul 5, 2005)

thanks.


----------

